# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY LOU!!!



## Vertical Limit (Jan 24, 2013)

Have a wonderful Birthday Mary Lou!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 24, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!!


----------



## atotton (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday! God Bless you and the years he has given you and many more! Have a wonderful day =)


----------



## Mona (Jan 24, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mary Lou!!

With all this spare time you have on your hands now, you'll have plenty of time to P-A-R-T-Y !!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## susanne (Jan 24, 2013)

.

Happy Birthday, Mary Lou!


----------



## anoki (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary Lou!!!!








~kathryn


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary Lou!! I hope you have a wonderful day!! 





Thank you for all you have done for the Miniature Horse community over the years, all the hard work time and money you put into it but especially for offering it FREE for all to use. It takes a special person to build a business in that way. 

I had 2 wonderful mentors in this business and am honored to say you were one of them. Thank you also for taking a chance on me 8 years ago.

There is no other Miniature Horse & Pony site like Lil Beginnings thanks to you.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 24, 2013)

Wishing you a WONDERFUL birthday, Mary Lou! Hope you are having a very special birthday - you deserve the best!!!

Liz N.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 24, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY LOU!!!!*





I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Mona! Hope you had a much deserved day of great events!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday, sorry I missed this yesterday.


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2013)

Carolyn R said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Mona! Hope you had a much deserved day of great events!


Thanks Carolyn...before I say this, I just want you to know that you are not alone in this thinking. Throughout the years, MANY people got Mary Lou and I mixed up. BUT, I cannot take credit for this one...God knows I have enough birthdays of my own without adding Mary lou's on top of it all. LOL! It is Mary Lou's birthday...mine not until April. ;-)


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday, Mary Lou!!


----------



## Mary Lou M (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh.. you all are soooo sweet!! Thank you so much.. My day was perfect and all these special wishes tops it off!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mary Lou ....a little late , but I hope it was great


----------



## REO (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm glad you had a nice birthday. You deserve it! Love ya!


----------



## Marty (Jan 27, 2013)

_Happy Birthday ML!!!!!!!_


----------

